# More side-scan sonar pics of Escambia Bay



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

09.16.2011


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Idk what that stuff is, but it looks pretty cool!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

The first few are wrecks and rubble. The next few are pipes (look at the shadow). The last pic is probably of a shopping cart or chicken coop.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's pretty cool that you can pick that up, can you use that while running or do have to be going pretty slow?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> That's pretty cool that you can pick that up, can you use that while running or do have to be going pretty slow?


Pretty slow. 2-6 knots yields the best images.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

For years the timber boats that went to Europe would use Italian marble as ballast and jettison it all over the place when they got back to port. Has to be a lot of cool stuff down there.


----------

